# Fargo ND: First Rate Town with a Third Rate Newspaper



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

The editors at the Forum provide additional proof in writing that they aren't the brightest bulbs on the tree. :eyeroll:

Forum editorial: Out-of-state hunter has new money
The Forum - 01/23/2003 
When North Dakota lawmakers consider hunting bills today in two committee hearings, they will have the latest and best information about the economic impacts of hunting and fishing. A North Dakota State University study completed this month found that hunting and fishing have billion-dollar direct and secondary impacts on the state's economy. That's huge.

Research scientist Dean Bangsund and professor Larry Leistritz of NDSU's Department of Agribusiness and Applied Economics analyzed data about hunting and fishing activity in years 2001-2002. The study already has been cited by legislators, and as sure as cold in January, competing sides in the resident-nonresident hunting debate will pick and choose statistics that buttress their arguments.

But there is one conclusion that can be drawn from the study that cannot be dismissed: Nonresident hunter expenditures are "new money," that is, an infusion of dollars into North Dakota's rural economy that would not occur were it not for nonresident hunters and anglers.

The data show that residents spent far more ($468.5 million in direct expenditures) than nonresidents ($65.9 million). That should come as no surprise since the number of residents who hunt and fish is greater than the number of nonresidents.

But the importance of the out-of-state money to the rural economy cannot be minimized. It's new wealth.

On the other hand, expenditures by resident hunters and anglers are a shift of dollars within the state's economy. It's not new money.

The nonresident hunter, however, is coming with new dollars - dollars that would dry up if unreasonable restrictions were slapped on nonresidents.

While the study is the best information the state has about hunting and fishing impacts, it also raises questions. The out-of-state money from nonresidents is one. Another is: If hunting pressure from nonresidents increases, will resident expenditures slip as resident hunters get squeezed off of prime hunting lands? Will resident hunters take their dollars and seek a better hunting experience out of state?

None of that has happened. And there is no convincing evidence it will. Indeed, all the whining from a few so-called sportsmen's organizations about nonresident hunters has an aura of parochialism about it that, if allowed to influence hunting regulation, could damage small-town rural economies.

Anti-nonresident hunters will look at the NDSU study and make the point (a valid one) that the economic impact in rural North Dakota from resident hunters is far greater than from nonresidents. But in the same breath they will complain that nonresidents are pushing residents off hunting lands. They can't have it both ways. If the economic impact of nonresidents is so small when compared to residents, then surely nonresidents can't be as big a problem as the so-called sportsmen's groups claim.

Lawmakers have a difficult job ahead of them. Striking a balance among wildlife resources, resident hunters and nonresident hunters will require delicate compromises. But as the process proceeds, legislators must keep in mind that the new money that comes into the state with nonresident hunters and anglers is significant, not only in rural counties, but also for the state's overall economy.

Forum editorials represent the opinion of Forum management and the newspaper's Editorial Board


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree that the forum is one sided and uninformed as far as there outdoor section and editorials go.Jack Zaleski ,the editor, is behind most of the anti resident hunter sentiment and I have cancelled my subscription and wont reup until zaleski is fired or resigns(god I wish John Lohman was still working there).I get the Grand Forks herald now as they have a more balanced approach in covering the outdoor issues.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't necessarily agree with the article but it did have a few points. Yawl have to agree on this: "Striking a balance among wildlife resources, resident hunters and nonresident hunters will require delicate compromises"

I guess the question is how important to a struggling economy is the tourism industry? I'm sure both residents and non-residents will be unhappy with the end result. I just think of the owner of the hotel where I stay in the fall, when we spoke last she was deeply concerned over her livelihood. In her estimation non-resident hunters keep her a-float. I think about that, a job vs. a few ducks, in the end what's more important?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Lasalle

There are so many ways to promote hunting & make it Fair & better for all - that these kinda folks have not even thought of - All this negative stuff & crying wolf is getting old & ignorant.

No one wants to take anything away from anyone.

Most of this is about drawing a line in the sand. To try to stop the SPIN & out & out Lies, from the Commercial sides in all this. Up until the past few years, Hunters both Resident & Non Residents, have had it so good, we have trusted our leaders to just do the right things. Now $$$ is there to be made & the lobby for trying to turn ND into another Texas or Arkansas & force more & more people into PAY to Hunt scenarios. Has brought us to where we are today. (& they are a very small minority & the ones with greed associated with their real goals) & it will catch up to them eventually.

I'm semi- Confident :roll: - we can see a new direction, to alot of these concerns & educate all, in what would truely be good for ND - But what has been happening, is not the best answer - without ruining, what most of Love & Respect. Folks are coming around & listening and what we have been saying & asking for, it is starting to make sense to most. But the extremes, will go down fighting and do all they can to perserve, or get grandfathered in - while most are confused & off gaurd - But I hope that changes soon also.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Mallard, I couldn't agree with you more on the outdoor section of the Forum! Along with Zaleski he is soo anti resident hunter and well an idiot. Glad I am not the only one who thinks this of the Forum's outdoor section. But you have to remember he has alot of buddies out in New Hamshire that always come here to hunt. But I do think they are totally one sided as far as there views. Thank god for Dakota Country magazine and North Dakota Outdoors mag.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think I might write the editor and tell him how I might take my resident dollars and my North Dakota education and use them both someplace else. I am sick of one sided news reporting. What ever happened to unbiased press. I want the facts not your damn opinion. Freedom of press my ***, freedom to push your personal political agenda. :******:

P.S. Doug I like your column. Keep up the good work


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

To the new old hunter.....That is funny. In my profession, we have a saying. "Do you know what an expert is.....Someone form out of town with slides"!!!! Why are out of staters more important?? I don't understand it either. When the drought continues eastward, the residents and a few die hard non residents will be all that is left in the motels and eating establishments and pubs. They will want our money then!!!


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Fetch,

What are some of the lies being spread by the guides . . . That the problems with over crowding are being over-stated?

Hopefully with some of the bills that are now being reviewed a compromise can be made that both the resident and non-resident can live with.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

The Guides & Outfitters have led rural ND to believe that NonResidents want them. & that they bring the NR's here (NOT TRUE at all)

That their Pay to Hunt operations are good for the local economy - NOT TRUE - the vast - Super majority come here to Freelance Hunt just like Residents - very few use guides & outfitters & the bigger guides want to profit from as many aspects of hunting as they can. As their areas become less attractive to the 95% & locals & residents - they are actually forcing away customers & hunters money.

In fact having these Guides & so much leasing & posting of lands HURTS small towns as Freelance Non Residents come to their towns & have trouble getting on places that have the majority of the game. This contributes to the main problems of Access for both Residents & Non Residents.

This group - commercial (For Profit) Hunting has done all it can to rally support from the Hospitality & Tourism & ultra Conservative landowners (those that never shared their lands anyway) Plus those that don't understand Hunting & how true Hunters think & what they want. & have mis-guided them to believe it is us the resident Hunters (especially from the bigger cities) that are the ones being selfish (NOT TRUE) !!!

I can go on & on & I'm sure many others will have examples of how twisted & unfair this group has been (& for a long time) only in recent years have residents said enough is enough & learned to rally & support the truth. & now even Non Residents are learning the truth & supporting us.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

It is true that if the drought continues we will see how many NR's come and spend money, It will be the resident hunter still out there driving around staying in motels and going to the bars. I can't beleive some of the lies about this money thing that NRS bring into ND. I also think our wonderful leglislators can do alot more than pin there hopes on a few NR hunters to save the ND economy.


----------

